# October matching panel and intros



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but we've got mp 1st October and  ( ) if all goes to plan, intros 9th oct for 6 days  .  Anyone else meeting their little ones in October?


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Lovely, congrats! Enjoy every second xxx


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow not long then, hope it goes quick for you! We start intros a week on Tuesday for 7 days, still cant believe its all real and happening


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Congratulations! Enjoy the next few weeks of planning and preparing! X


----------



## Duckeggblue (Apr 3, 2013)

We have matching panel 23rd Oct. Intros will start early Nov


----------



## clo76 (Oct 9, 2013)

Sq9 congrats on your match. We meet our little boy on 6th oct. I can't wait, I'm so excited. X


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Congrats Sq9 and good luck with your MP.

We have MP on 8/10 and all going well intros start 15/10 and little pink moves in 22/10.

Good luck Duckeggblue 😊

Clo and WP - exciting times for you two in next few weeks too 😊

Xxx


----------



## time2bmum (May 26, 2014)

Oh wow that's amazing! Congrats hon.

Were you linked before you went to panel? Can I ask did you instigate it or the sw?


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations lorella, duckeggblue and clo.  Exciting times for us all  .  Hope the intros are going well wp.
Time2b mum - we were matched nearly 11 months after panel and it was a link found by our sw.
With just over a week to go til panel, I think we are pretty much sorted.  I've been puréeing to within an inch of my life today  .  We've just got to fit stair gates and fire guard and go to mothercare to ask how on earth to fit the car seat.  Feeling very emotional and go from completely excited to utterly over-whelmed.  I just hope we are going to be good enough for her.
SW is back from leave tomorrow so hopefully we'll get more info about panel time etc.  been a very long 2 weeks that she's been off and have been worried things weren't on track but emailed little one's sw and everything seems to be fine.  The only potential problem seems to be that the LA haven't got their finger out and done the DNA testing.  "Dad" didn't turn up for the tests so they are supposed to be going to test a sibling as professionals are pretty certain from little one's looks who dad is.  It shouldn't affect panel as the care and placement orders were made back in June without it being done, but we're really annoyed it still hasn't been done, and will be playing on my mind until panel.  The closer it gets, the more I worry something will go wrong.  
Take care everyone


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Well we got big fat yes on 14th Aug and still haven't met our LO! Planning meeting on 6th tho so hopefully be joining you all on intros this month! Xx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

That seems like a long time between panel and intros crazyroychick.  Hope you get a date very soon.
We have panel tomorrow morning.  I'm completely terrified.  Just hope they don't take issue with the paperwork not being signed or raise any other problems  
I work from 2 different sites and left 1 today which just felt completely surreal. If all goes ok tomorrow, I'm at the other site on Thursday then no more work for 13 and a half months   .  Completely bonkers!! Don't think we'll be getting much sleep tonight! 
Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

So much luck for tomorrow, sure you won't need it! X


----------



## Duckeggblue (Apr 3, 2013)

Good luck Sq


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

We have matching panel on the 20th Oct - hoping intros are early Nov. Good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

We got a big fat yes    . 
Panel was actually fine and not at all like approval panel.  We were told as soon as we went in it was a unanimous yes and then they didn't really ask us any questions, just general chat about little pink.  We meet her next Thursday and then bring her home for keeps the following Wednesday.  Would have been a day earlier but there is a strike on the Tuesday so can't be moved then! So 2 weeks today she will be home   OMG we are parents!!! Feel really numb at the minute but am sure some bubbles tonight will help it all sink in.  
Take care everyone and good luck for those with panel soon


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Sq9 said:


> We got a big fat yes   .
> Panel was actually fine and not at all like approval panel. We were told as soon as we went in it was a unanimous yes and then they didn't really ask us any questions, just general chat about little pink. We meet her next Thursday and then bring her home for keeps the following Wednesday. Would have been a day earlier but there is a strike on the Tuesday so can't be moved then! So 2 weeks today she will be home  OMG we are parents!!! Feel really numb at the minute but am sure some bubbles tonight will help it all sink in.
> Take care everyone and good luck for those with panel soon


Yay congrats SQ9, wow not long to wait then, its a surreal time, our lo has been home 9 days now and is already tucked up fast asleep upstairs, wonderful times to look forward too xx


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

So wonderful. Ours has been home a month and is currently refusing to sleep, crawling all over the bed and trying to take my glasses off while cackling with laughter. Still love every moment!


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Huge congrats Sq9!! Xx

We have matching panel a week today! Finish work next Tuesday! Can't wait xxx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats Sq9, we are starting intros next Thursday all being well too, find out for defo at planning meeting on Monday x


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Panel tomorrow! I feel sick xx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Good luck tomorrow. I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

Good luck!!


----------

